
Makani’s first commercial-scale energy kite [video] - tobinfricke
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An8vtD1FDqs
======
tobinfricke
Here's an earlier video showing a smaller scale prototype:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSYMHzgLLn8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSYMHzgLLn8)

------
bigstumpy
This is the most epic hardware Google has ever created.

